# Understairs Cupboard



## DeanN (9 Aug 2010)

I've been asked by a customer to quote on creating an understairs cupboard for storage. This is going to involve creating an opening in a plasterboard wall, but the customer wants the door to be flush with no handle or architrave, a push release latch, and painted to match the wall.

I was thinking of MDf for the door, fitted to a timber frame supporting and lining the opening. With no architrave to cover the timber/plasterboard joint, It's going to look a pig and be prone to cracking once painted.

Any other ideas on how to achieve a flush finish?


----------



## petermillard (10 Aug 2010)

Personally I think I'd take out all the plasterboard and replace it with 12mm MDF screwed through to the existing studwork - assuming it it's good enough. Probably use unsprung Blum concealed hinges for the door as they're easy to adjust.

Don't forget that the studwork will be providing some support for the stairs, so think carefully about where you make the opening for the cupboard door.

Pete


----------



## Oryxdesign (10 Aug 2010)

I'm with Peter although I think that painted in emulsion and without handles it will look grubby inside a week.
If they are happy with this ok but perhaps some flush handles would be better.

Simon


----------



## DeanN (10 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the ideas - appreciated.

I have the same concerns over the matt finish, but the customer was specific - no handles, and a push release catch. If I can't talk him around, I'll specify Crown Clean Extreme for the finish - it's used in high footfall areas in commercial buildings.


----------



## matt (10 Aug 2010)

What's behind that door in the right of the pic? Perhaps another wall that could present another option for access?


----------



## DeanN (10 Aug 2010)

Toilet, and the cistern backs onto the void - so no option for entry.


----------



## chippy1970 (12 Aug 2010)

Here is a quick picture of my own stairs I know its not exactly what you are doing but it might give you a few ideas. The pictures are not that good I just took them on my Nokia.

I replaced the whole side of the stairs with 18mm mdf and even cladded the end wall with mdf where you see the heating thermostat. That way you know you have a perfectly flat wall. The whole thing was then painted in the wall colour so it blends in and looks like plain wall. The doors are on heavy duty Blum hinges and a piano hinge for the bi-fold. I also rebuilt the staircase but thats another story.


----------

